# William Binnie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

William Binnie, Scottish Presbyterian (August 20, 1823 -- September 22, 1886) was ordained to the ministry in the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland by William Symington (author of _Messiah, the Prince_) in 1849. He served as a Professor of Systematic Theology and Homiletics at the College in the Craigs of Sterling and later (1875) became Professor of Church History and Pastoral Theology at the Free Church College in Aberdeen. He wrote several works but is most well-known today for _The Psalms: Their History, Teachings and Use_ (1870), which was highly commended by Charles Spurgeon and is available today at Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------

